# Doesn't like walking?



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everybody!
I'm new around here, and also a first time dog owner with a vizsla puppy named Alma.

She is almost 3 months now and has been with us for a month, and I have a few questions to ask 

Alma seems like she doesn't enjoy walking! For the first 15-20 minutes it's really annoying, she stops every few meters, start pulling the other way, smells everything and takes everything in her mouth (cigarette leftovers  ). After that it ets a bit better, but a 30minutes walk turns into a 1h walk... Am i doing anything wrong, how do i get her to enjoy walking?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Almapup,

Welcome to the forum and how about posting some pictures of Alma!!

Alma is quite normal - a lot of puppies are shy, freightened when they start going for walks in the big wide world - it is all so new to them. Do you take her to puppy obedience classes they are great for socializing and maybe you can arrange to meet up with another older pup for a walk, Having a play mate would give her confidence.

If you can't find her a friend to walk with, take her favorite toy and play with her. Do some training to distract her. Practise sit and recall and give her treats when she comes so the whole experience becomes fun and something to look forward to.

It will get better - hang on in there


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Some photos:


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Hi Almapup,
> 
> Welcome to the forum and how about posting some pictures of Alma!!
> 
> ...



It's not really easy to find a play mate, we tried walking her with another dog, she seems like she just wants to play and not walk properly 

I''ll try with the toy and let you know how it went


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

When i was teaching Kauzy walking etiquette, I would keep a treat in my hand down by my waist. He would become fixated on the treat and as we would walk I would repeat our heel command. He learned it pretty quick, but at 2 his nose still gets glued to the ground at times.

Alma is a very cute pup


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She sounds like she does enjoy her walks to me. She is just checking everything out in her new world, which may not be the same direction you want to go.  Puppies want to see, smell and taste everything.
Pups also have a short attention span and only time and easy puppy training will get you the walk your wanting from her.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

It's ok when she explores, I expected that 
We went for a walk today, and she was kinda sleepy before that, so for the first 20min I was practicaly dragging her.

But when we got to the park and she met other dogs, everything was great! It was actually the first time I let her of the leash outside of our garden and she responded to me calling her.

Thank you all for advise, it's really nice to have Vizsla owners' help


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It took Miles until he was about 4 months until he was a good walker! Now he's great (as long at it's not too hot!)


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> It took Miles until he was about 4 months until he was a good walker! Now he's great (as long at it's not too hot!)


Thanks for the answer, hopefully she'll do better as she grows.

And how do they behave in rain?


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

It takes Milo & I almost an hour to walk 4 blocks, I kid you not. She is just over 3 months old. She'll sniff a spot forever or sit and refuse to walk for a few minutes. I just wait and when she makes eye contact with me or checks back, I slip her a kibble and off we go. I can't wait til we can go further. 

Off leash walks are great, however! We live very close to parks where she can go off leash and she runs like a nut but checks on us constantly.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Almapup. A big Roo Roo Roo welcome from Astro, Ozkar and little Zsa Zsa to little Alma. I just love Alma's colouring and those to die for eyes. 

Almapup, every pup is different and they all will eventually be hassling you for walks rather than you having to drag them along. One thing I would suggest in addition to the others comments, is to always ensure you don't make a big deal of it if she is dragging the chain. Try and remain calm and not let her feel your frustration. 

One other suggestion, is to us whatever motivates her at home, to motivate her on her walks.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> Almapup, every pup is different and they all will eventually be hassling you for walks rather than you having to drag them along. One thing I would suggest in addition to the others comments, is to always ensure you don't make a big deal of it if she is dragging the chain. Try and remain calm and not let her feel your frustration.


Thanks for the kind words!
It does get so frustrating to walk her, especially when I'm alone. If somebody is with me, usually my mom it's much much easier, cause if Alma stops I have what to do, not just stand in the street and talk with a puppy 

So, today is raining, whole morning and probably whole day. What am I supposed to do?? We went outside, she started shivering so I just let her do her business in the garden and then she marched of in the house. I know I shouldn't do that, if she doesn't have her 45min walk in the morning she'll be crazy in the house


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Almapup, nothing wrong with standing in the street talking to a pup. you'll also quickly learn that Vizslas are way nicer to be with than people


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Alma - you should be standing in the street talking to yor pup all the time. Do some recalls on the lead to encourage her to walk forward, Use treats like dmak suggested.

If you are so not wanting to go for a walk then those vibes pass on to the puppy. You need to make walk time fun for her - encouraging her to follow you, and don't care what people think about you talking to your pup. Actually they probably don't think


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

So I tried today with talking talking talking, and it was better 
We walked to a pet-shop nearby, to buy some treats, and the Vet there loved her and gave her half of the store 

She is still not potty-trained, she has accidents in the house at least 1-2 a day, is that a concern?
I know I'm not expecting everything to get better in a blink of an eye, in just that she's been with us for over a month now.

Thank you all for suggestions and help!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey again Almapup. Try some or all of this........ 

1. Take pup outside after sleeping, playing, eating, drinking, or every 30 minutes. 

2. When you take pup outside and are in the designated Pee and Poo area, wipe pup's bits with a warm, wet paper towel. This will stimulate them going.

3. Praise/reward immediately that pup goes.

4. Also important is what you do when pup makes an error. Or you miss the cue. (there is always a behaviour they perform just before they go, get to know it and you will improve pups training immensely) If pup goes inside, quickly mop it up with a paper towel, pick up pup and the paper towel and take them out to the P&P area, place the paper towel down on the ground/grass and immediately pup sniffs it, praise/reward. 

Remember, consistency and repetition are the only real secrets to training a Vizsla. Oh....and lots of patience!!!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

So I have to report an improvement 

Walks are much easier with Alma, although we still have 'sit on the pavement' moments. 
Today was the first time that I was completely alone with her and I let her off the leash and she behaved 
We were in a park/wood area close by, she sniffed and explored but didn't move away too much from me.

As for P&P in the house , we're getting there, I think.

Here's a photo of her sleeping, don't you just love the sound they make right before they fall asleep?


----------

